# look 585 ultra sizing problems.



## vedran (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello. I'm about to buy new frameset Look 585 ultra 2008 or 2009. The only available size is L for both of them. 
I don't have a chance to try them before the purchase. I rode my friends 595 ultra L once an it seemed to be fine. My measures are as follows:

height: 183 cm; 72 inches
weight: 87 kg; 193lbs
cycling inseam: 860 mm; 33.85 inches
saddle height: 790 mm; 31.10 inches

Now I have Orbea Aqua size 57 with 110 mm stem, 90 mm drop, and it's maybe just a bit too big for me.
There are two things that worry me:
1. Will I get the same drop with my new frame?
2. saddle height: 790 mm
seat tube length: 531 mm
distance between top of the saddle and saddle rails 50 mm
seat tube: 350 mm

790-531-50=209 mm part of the seatpost that's outside of the frame
350-209=141mm part of the seatpost that's inside the frame

Is it enough that 141 mm of the seatpost is inserted inside the frame? I weight 87 kg.

So, I'm asking for your opinion. Should I give up on these frames, or should I buy it.
Thank you!


----------

